# خطوات صناعة جهاز ميكانيكي



## عيسى البلوشي (6 يناير 2008)

ارجو منكم افادتي في الخطوات التي الواجب اتباعها في صناعة جهاز ميكانيكي مع العلم ان راس المال متوفر والمكان ولكم مني جزيل الشكر و الاحترام ............ اخوكم في الله أبو محمد


----------



## الشبل (6 يناير 2008)

عزيزى الاخ المحترم ابو محمد
فى البداية سؤالك ينقصه كثيرا من الدقة فلابد اولا تحديد هذا الجهاز جيدا وما الغرض منه ، وتحديد الابعاد بدقة او افتراضها بحسب الممكن ايضا يجب ان نحدد الاجهادات التى سيتعرض لها هذا الجهاز 
ومن ذلك نقوم باستنتاج الخامات المطلوبة للتصنيع 
وطريقة التصنيع تختلف باختلاف الابعاد والخامات
فمثلا عمليات التصنيع يدخل فيها اللحام و التشغيل والسباكة والطرق بالنسبة للمعادن عموما وللحديد خصوصا
اما البلاستك فتكون عمايات تصنيعة تكون بالبثق والنفخ
اما الابعاد فتختلف طرق التصنيع باختلافها ، فالابعاد الدقيقة ليست كالمتوسطة والضخمة
وهكذا 
وان كنت لم افهم سؤالك فأرجو منك ان توضح مقصدك


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (6 يناير 2008)

الشبل قال:


> عزيزى الاخ المحترم ابو محمد
> فى البداية سؤالك ينقصه كثيرا من الدقة فلابد اولا تحديد هذا الجهاز جيدا وما الغرض منه ، وتحديد الابعاد بدقة او افتراضها بحسب الممكن ايضا يجب ان نحدد الاجهادات التى سيتعرض لها هذا الجهاز
> ومن ذلك نقوم باستنتاج الخامات المطلوبة للتصنيع
> وطريقة التصنيع تختلف باختلاف الابعاد والخامات
> ...


انا أتفق تماما مع الزميل الشبل فلا بد اولا من تحديد الجهاز و الغرض منه
و لكني سوف أساعدك ببعض أسماء الماكينات و الأجهزة البسيطة الصنع مثل 
ماكينة ثني - ماكينة اسطمبات - مكبس ميكانيكي


----------



## عيسى البلوشي (7 يناير 2008)

اولا شكرا على الاهتمام بالموضوع .....
اعتماد الجهاز كليا على الحديد بعني بطريقة اللحام اما عن المحرك فهو محرك جديد يعني المطلوب الهيكل فقط ولدي موضوع اخر هو عملية تصميم الجهاز على الكمبيوتر اذا كان لديك اي فكره عن الموضوع


----------



## الشبل (7 يناير 2008)

أخى فى الله عيسى
يبدو ان هناك بعض التفاصيل تحتاج الى توضيح منك ، وأعتقد ان ذلك راجع الى ان جهازك الذى تريد تصنيعة قد يكون ابتكار جديد لا تريد ان تفصح عن كل تفصيلاته و ذلك سيؤدى الى ضعف التواصل لكى نقدم المساعدة ، ولكى اكون اكثر وضوحا ابين لك البيانات المطلوبة:
1- هل التصميم جاهز ام انه مازلت فكرة قيد البحث؟
2- ان كان مازال فكرة فالتصميم لاى شئ مكون من مثلث شهير لدى المصممين ( المادة الخام+ الابعاد + الاجهادات الذى يتعرض لها الجهاز
3- حينما يتيسر لنا معرفة اثنان من رؤوس المثلث نستطيع معرفة الثالث
4- لا يمكن القول ان المادة الخام حديد فقط فالحديد انواع منه الصلب ومنه الكربونى بنسب متفاوتة ومنه السبائكى ولا يمكن اختيار اى نوع الا بعد تحديد الاجهادات لان لكل نوع حد اقصى من الاحتمال مختلف عن الاخر
5- فى حالة معرفة المادة الخام بدقة اما ان نفرض الابعاد او الاجهادات ومن المعروف ان اى فرض لابد ان يكون مقبولا عقلا ولكى يكون مقبولا لزم معرفة الغرض لكى يكون الفرض اقرب للواقع
6- بالنسبة للتصميم على الكمبيوتر هل تقصد الرسم باستخدام الاتوكاد مثلا ام تقصد حساب الابعاد والاجهادات 
7- اللحام وسيلة لربط الاجزاء بعضها البعض وهناك وسائل اخرى يمكن استخدامها كالبرشمة و الربط بالمسامير الجاويط بل ان اللحام ذاته انواع وطرق مختلفة لا يتسع المقام لذكرهاوهناك اساليب متبعة لاختيار الوسيلة بحسب التطبيق او الغرض كما قلنا سلفا او مدى التكلفة


----------



## عيسى البلوشي (13 يناير 2008)

شكرا على التواصل اخي الشبل :
رد على البيانات :
اولا : الجهاز موجود لدي حاليا مستورد من الخارج ( جهاز حفر )
ثانيا : الحديد المستخدم حديد هولو اي على شكل مربع و دائري المفرق ( امبوب )
ثالثا : الاوتوكاد
رابعا : اللحام الطريقه المستخدمه للجهاز الحالي


----------



## الشبل (15 يناير 2008)

اخى الفاصل عيسى البلوشى
شكرا على ردك الا انى لى عتاب هو انك تأخرت كثيرا فى الرد وايضا مازالت البيانات فى غموض بعض الشئ ... وعلى العموم ساحاول المساعدة قدر الامكان
1- هل يمكن ان تشرح فكرة عمل الجهاز جيدا لاننى لم افهم حفر ماذا بماذا ولماذاوهل له مشغل ميكانيكى مثلا محرك ام بضغط الهواء او الزيت 
2- بالنسبة للرسم فاما ان ترفع الابعاد بالادوات المتاحة لديك وترسلها للمنتدى بحيث يشارك فى رسمها كل من يستطيع وساحاول معهم او تقوم بتصوير الجهاز فى عدة اتجاهات عدة صور مع وضع بجانب الجهاز عند التصوير شريط متر قياس مفرود او مسطرة قياس بطول متر مثلا بحيث يظهر على الصورة مع الجهاز ثم نقوم بالمقارنة بينهما على الصورة لمعرفة الابعاد الحقيقية للجهازمع ملاحظة انه يلزم الاقتراب من الجهاز جيدا عند التصوير وضبط الكاميرة بميزان المياه بحيث تكون اشعه التصوير متعامدة تماما على الجهاز ويكون نفس الضبط للجهاز
3- بالنسبة للخامات ما تقوله هو شكل الجهاز ليس الخام وعلى العموم يمكن افتراض نوع جيد من الحديد يتحمل الاجهادات بطريقة عملية وحسب ما هو المتاح فى السوق فى بلدكم
4- بمعرفة الخام والابعاد والثخانة يمكن افتراض طريقة اللحام لان اللحام له طرق مختلفة منه السهل والصعب والغالى والرخيص


----------



## عيسى البلوشي (17 يناير 2008)

اولا السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ......
... هو جهاز لحفر الآبار ( المياه ) و الحفاره تكون على شكل رقم ثمانيه بالعربي و سوف اقوم بتصوير الحفاره بالطريقه التي تفضلت بها ...... ممكن استفسار عن المواعيد التي يكون في النتدى اكثر عدد .


----------

